# Problems with mail.



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Yahoo email account that is connected to my Apple iPad. To begin with I was picking up messages on my iPad just fine. 

Recently, maybe a few weeks now, I haven't been getting any messages in my inbox at all. After the first day of noticing this, I thought to myself, I must have some sort of message by now, I usually get at least one each day. I also have a laptop and when I sign into Yahoo on there, I am able to see my messages, send and receive with no problems. I started looking for answers on the Internet and I did go onto a website where quite a few customers are getting a similar problem to me. One person however did sound definite about the problem and said it was Yahoo's problem not Apple's. yahoo's servers are notoriously bad. The only thing people can do is to wait it out until the problem is sorted out by Yahoo. So I decided to wait and let them sort it out. For now, in order to read my messages, I can either use the net on my iPad and sign in to Yahoo or I can use my laptop.
Today however, I was playing around with my iPod and I noticed that messages are showing up on there!? So now I'm not too sure what to think. Would waiting for Yahoo to resolve the problem be a waste of time? Is it something I need to do in the settings on my iPad?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This belongs in the iOS forum, not Mac forum, so I'm moving it.

One thing you could try is to check the account setting on the iPad to make sure it's using the correct port and server info. Yahoo should have some online help pages for checking your settings on iOS devices.


----------



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have checked and compared my iPads settings and my iPods settings and I still get the same problems. I'm unsure of what is going on here. It seems odd that one of my apple devises can send and receive messages but the other device can't and nothing seems to be any different in the settings on them too.


----------



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have also looked through the Yahoo web page for help but can't find what I am looking for. I have a bit of a short fuse for searching for technical info, I mainly never find what I'm looking for.


----------

